# Any Photos



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

As I forgot my to take my camera to Waxstock, I was wondering if any one had taken any decent photos of The Aston martin, Mercedes SL and the Alvis.
If by chance any one did could you put them up for me as the owners and myself would greatly appreciate them.
Thanks
Ted11


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I have some I will sling them up this morning. :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I have some I will sling them up this morning. :thumb:


thank you.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Both past me on the way home up the M6, stunning to see on the road


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Both past me on the way home up the M6, stunning to see on the road


Thanks mate, and congrats on a well deserved place, and may you have many more.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Both past me on the way home up the M6, stunning to see on the road


Thanx for pix mate ! Lovely rides in there .

Recognize some nice looking rides in there !


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Here you go -


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice pics gents


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Although quite similar to others already posted, here are mine... Stunning cars Ted, excellent work!


----------



## N3llyboy (May 15, 2014)

That sl is just too beautiful Ted. The beauty of it does justify the time put into it.


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

This Aston Martin is awesome.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

M3_GT said:


> This Aston Martin is awesome.


was just going to post the same, ALL nice but, the aston is a beast:argie::thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for pix fellas !


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures and the great comments, both are really appreciated.


----------



## Gleam (Mar 31, 2011)

Great pics looks like it was a good day


----------

